# Big Penis and other interresting facts I have discovered



## BigAl RIP

Ok , once again I think I have proven that some of my best Ideas or thoughts come after a few drinks in the evening or sitting on the pot . Sometimes both at the same time . 

Now I think I have hit on a scientific breakthrough in natural Penis enlargement .

We all seen the picture of some skinny dude with a trouser snake for a penis .Looks like a third arm growing from his crotch . I myself have often thought they were Photoshopped for effect . I think I have now proven that is a wrong assumption on my part .These were former fat men that lost wieght . Stay with me now as I explain .

I have never seen a picture of a fat man with a big one eyed love moster . Most overwieght men have squint eye love worms . 

The size of a mans feet or hands has nothing to do with penis length though I tried that trick many times in bars by wearing fake clown shoes and those rubber hands you get at sporting events . Success rate is about 10% for anyone who wants to know . Now back on topic ....

I personally have not seen my man tool in about 20 years as I have it tucked under a little lean too shed roof I built for it after getting married and having many fine meals prepared by my wife . 

So I am sitting on the pot and notice that my belly is shrinking from the life change I have made in my eating habits . About the same time I notice something else that I have not seen in about 20 years . It looks like it is getting taller . After finishing my paperwork I study myself in the mirror . Sure as shit , that baby is growing . Oh Yea !!! May be 57 years late but that baby is making process . I run to tell the wife about my new found discovery and she says " yea whatever, you want another drink "
? Wifes do not seem to get excited easily . 
So I start thinking about how this came about . When I started losing all that weight I should have had excess belly skin but I have none now . I believe that all that excess skin was used by my penis to make a longer one . At the rate I am going I am likely to be 15" maybe 20 " in the next 5 months . 
I may have to go off my new diet change . I really hope I don't lose a lot of weight in my face . I like my nose the lenght it is .


----------



## pirate_girl

Allllllllllllll!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Want it to grow some more??


Shave the crop .................... don't ask me how I know .................. 

Fertilizer has to go somewhere ...................


----------



## rlk

Someone's been hitting the rum a little too much.


----------



## thcri RIP

Personally I think someone hijacked Al's account and posted this as a joke.  That or Al is drinking way more than he should be which I don't believe either since he made no spelling errors in his post.  Al what the heck were you thinking?


----------



## BigAl RIP

You Know a Man has a scientific break thru and everybody pokes fun of him  . I may have discovered something more valuable than Dr pepper and Rum  . I'm telling you guys ,this is really *big* (no pun intended) news .

  It also now  appears that Murph has also proved that along with Penis growth I have also learned to spell better by losing weight .   Its damn near a miracle !!!

Stay tuned for more exciting news as it happens !!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lord have mercy..


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> I may have discovered something more valuable than *Dr pepper and Rum*  .




So you were drinking   And I can see how the two mixed would make one delirious.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> So you were drinking  And I can see how the two mixed would make one delirious.


 
 Well I guess if you don't believe me I will just go take a picture..... Be right back .

   And by the way I just spelt *Hippopotamus* without looking it up !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK! . Heres a picture of me earlier today when I left my zipper down by mistake . As you can see it scared the hell out of a few boys in huntin camp !


----------



## thcri RIP

Al,  has anyone ever told you the grass on the other side of the fence isn't as green as you may think??  


Have you ever heard the term, stand closer, it is not as long as you think?


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Al, has anyone ever told you the grass on the other side of the fence isn't as green as you may think??
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard the term, stand closer, it is not as long as you think?


 
 Yea ...go ahead and laugh . I'm losing weight  and a big dick now . Just ask anybody . I was even called that before I lost weight !!! So there !!!


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> Yea ...go ahead and laugh . *I'm losing weight  and a big dick now* . Just ask anybody . I was even called that before I lost weight !!! So there !!!




I thought you were gaining not losing a big  ERRRR   Holy crap why am I allowing you to drag me into this one.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> That or Al is drinking way more than he should be which I don't believe either since he made no spelling errors in his post.



Yes he has, in the title of the thread.............can you spell interesting?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

In the future, it should be zipped up.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Yes he has, in the title of the thread.............can you spell interesting?


 
 That does'nt count ! I was excited when I wrote that !


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> In the future, it should be zipped up.


 
 As they say .... *Don't bite the hand that feeds you* ..... Oh man I am in rare form tonight


----------



## REDDOGTWO

BigAl said:


> As they say .... *Don't bite the hand that feeds you* ..... Oh man I am in rare form tonight



Yes, you are.


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Yes he has, in the title of the thread.............can you spell interesting?




Yea but he typically has his quotes all wrong with lots of spelling errors.  Major improvement


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Yea but he typically has his quotes all wrong with lots of spelling errors. Major improvement


Well Thanks a lot... jerk ! You ever thought maybe I spelt them right and everybody else is wrong . 

Hell I spent a 1/3 of my time in Calif learning rap , A 1/3 of my time in Idaho learning redneck and a 1/3 of my time learning to speak bad Spanish in Panama . 

I got problems you can't even imagine !


----------



## thcri RIP

Just trying to make you look good there Al.


----------



## kitty




----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> Just trying to make you look good there Al.



Most people don't think a walking penis looks good Murph so helping ain't gonna help!


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Most people don't think a walking penis looks good Murph so helping ain't gonna help!





I knew one of my posts in this thread was going to come back to haunt me.     I was talking about his spelling.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> I was talking about his spelling.




SURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE Murph what'eva you say .......................


----------



## muleman RIP

Search for penis and look what comes up.


----------



## JEV

WTF are you doing searching for a penis? Did you lose yours?


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking for dickheads....look who shows up! Actually someone was viewing it and I just bumped it!


----------



## FrancSevin

So you are suggesting that if i can part with my _pillow pet_ tummy, My sex life will improve expotentialy?

This sounds great but I sure hope my lovely wife will want to participate. Me and the _pillow pet_ have a soft warm bond I would hate to give up.


----------

